# incomunicabilità di coppia



## Tebina (14 Gennaio 2013)

E' un periodo pesante. Fisicamente e mentalmente. Periodo che dura ormai da qualche mese.
Le cose vanno avanti. Con lentezza. Ma vanno.
per dare un immagine reale della mia attuale situazione diciamo che sono kate Winslet sulla tavola di legno in mezzo al mare dopo il disastro del Titanic, mentre prima ero quel povero sfigato che ci ha messo 800 ore a congelare, di leonardo di Caprio abbarbicato come una piattola alla stessa tavola, ma immerso nel ghiaccio.
Una bella differenza certo, ma sempre merda è.
Chissà che anche io non abbia il mio Carpathia personale.
Mah.

Comunque. Mattia sta litigando con la sua famiglia. Dei gran rompicoglioni, di questa cosa non ho mai fatto mistero, e quando succede diventa noioso come una mosca d'estate.
Comincia a rompere i coglioni su tutto, perchè devo sfogare l'ansia, lo stress.
Ma anche qui. Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
Ora.
E' qualche giorno che rompe davvero il cazzo. Su tutto. Ma robe che davvero uno si chiede se ci è o ci fa.
Sono arrivata a mettere i tappi nelle orecchie, in un messaggio decisamente non subliminale.
Arrivo a casa e finchè lui è normale tutto bene, interagisco, cucino eccetera, poi comincia improvvisamente con le sue stronzate ansiose in un crescendo di rinfacci e di previsione fosche e nere e io. Io.
leggiadra come una fata dell'acqua apro la borsa, prendo lo scatolino tutto brillantinato cineseggiante rosa e tiro fuori i miei tappi per le orecchie rosa melange e infilo.
E' una bellissima sensazione sentire la gommapiuma cespandersi nel condotto uditivo ovattando sempre di più il resto del mondo. 
Soprattutto la voce di Mattia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per un paio di giorni non se ne è accorto (difficilmente gli do corda quando è in coma ansiolitico,perchè so che cerca la lite e io sono una che fa di tutto, sempre, per evitarla. Ma non solo con lui, nella vita in genere. Poi certo. Parte l'embolo pure a me, ma in genere no. Quindi non gli do mai risposta). poi se ne accorto.





E ha tirato giù l'inferno.
Da ieri.
Non ha dormito con me. Non mi ha dato il bacino del mattino. Non mi ha fatto la solita telefonata alle 10.

Minchia è incazzato come una iena.
Tra l'altro suo padre gli ha pure detto che da quando è con me è cambiato ( e meno male aggiungiamo tutti. E' stata dura combattere  con la mentalità super _napulè_), che non lo riconosce più, e tutto l'allegro repertorio minchione.
Insomma. In quella famiglia sono proprio la pecora nera






e me ne vanto, ovvio.

Ma. Mattia l'ha presa a male di brutto.
Ed era ancora incarognito dall' sera, ha tentato un approccio sessuale ma io non avevo voglia. Essì. Ormone zero.
E invece di farmela venire, non è che sono un pezzo di legno, ha cominciato a rompere il cazzo sulle lenzuola che non erano tirate bene. Sul fatto che non gli avevo comprato i cerottini per il naso, varie ed eventuali.
Insomma. Un vampiro che ti succhia il cazzo con i denti.
Ovviamente tappi in tempo zero. Lui ha continuato a straparlare e io dicevo _si si _a random.
Credo centri anche la facocera nello stress. E' stata definitivamente lasciata dal tipo di cui era l'amante. Lui ha scelto di stare con la sua compagna e lei ovviamente è andata in botta.
E da chi va a vomitare veleno sugli uomini che scelgono i porti sicuri e non l'amore? (minchia, sembra un mantra maledetto) Da mattia ovviamente.
Che si incazza. la mostrizza. E lei diventa aggressiva. E lui si incazza doppio.
Insomma.
Tutto di più.










ieri all'esselunga ho visto un'orchidea Cymbidium tutta secchina e patente, buttata in un angolo a morire. Prezzo. 15 euro.
Ho cercato il responsabile garden, fatto super flap flap, e l'ho strappata ad un prezzo irrisorio.
E' brutto sto cymbidium, tra l'altro giallo che mi schifa abbastanza, ha quattro pseudo bulbi in sofferenza e sta tracimando dal vaso.(anche se ha una fioritura superba)
Oggi lo caccio nel nuovo vaso, che altro non è che un bottiglione da acqua da sette litri mi sembra, di una plastica trasparente e decisamente forte, a cui ho tagliato il collo e fatto buchi ovunque con il trapano.
Perfetto per il cymbi, anche perchè vasi trasparenti così grossi non esistono.




Che ore sono?
Mezzogiorno. Ok.
Mi vado a vedere un porno.
No. 
Riesumazioni. Oggi sono splatter.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ti ho dato l'eccellenza perché è un pezzo da vero romanzo verista metropolitano. Che devo dire? Vita. E vera. C'è tutto. Anche, ben nascosta dentro, la parte non escrementizia, che tornerà. E i gechi tapini torneranno a essere splendidi dinosauri sul letto a spettare...la fioritura delle orchidee (_E' brutto sto cymbidium, tra l'altro giallo che mi schifa abbastanza, ha quattro pseudo bulbi in sofferenza e sta tracimando dal vaso.(anche se ha una fioritura superba) )_che sembravano misere salme!


----------



## babsi (14 Gennaio 2013)

La pecorella nera è fantastica Tebe.
Pure riccetta come te
Bella bella per rappresentarti.
(E ' un complimento, eh )
Lascialo perdere Mattia, prima o poi si stancherà anche lui di sclerare.
O no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt7071 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti ho dato l'eccellenza perché è un pezzo da vero romanzo* verista metropolitano*. Che devo dire? Vita. E vera. C'è tutto. Anche, ben nascosta dentro, la parte non escrementizia, che tornerà. E i gechi tapini torneranno a essere splendidi dinosauri sul letto a spettare...la fioritura delle orchidee (_E' brutto sto cymbidium, tra l'altro giallo che mi schifa abbastanza, ha quattro pseudo bulbi in sofferenza e sta tracimando dal vaso.(anche se ha una fioritura superba) )_che sembravano misere salme!


complimenti per l'espressione


----------

